# shroom bags



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

esgowen said:


> i was wondering if you would be willing to try the mesh bags for the next 35 years and get back with us to see if you notice a difference so we can finally put the mesh bag theory to rest once and for all


..... 



shadow said:


> We have always used onion bags without any problem. Just can't resist the idea of possibly spreading the spore around to grow more morels.


Well I didn't always use one and neither did my family. Always a paper guy, but paper can fail. And there are lots of people who believe this makes a difference and having found a mesh sack that works, I figured why not. 
I think I have the Larry Lonik (or somebodys) spore boy bag that a buddy found at a outdoors show years ago and gave me. He really just wanted to give me something in return for some morels, so it worked.


----------

